# Diabetic child's medication taken



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2013)

A four-year-old Kelowna child is without her diabetes medication today as a result of what could have been either a mixup or a theft of a backpack yesterday at the Parkinson Recreation Centre.

Jacqueline Salvino's daughter Miabella, 4, is currently using back-up medication her mother managed to pick up at a pharmacy just minutes before it closed last evening. Her standard medication, contained in a backpack the two had with them while playing with some other kids and their parents, has gone missing.

http://www.castanet.net/news/Kelowna/97069/Diabetic-child-s-medication-taken


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2013)

Lets hope it's just a mix up and nothing more sinister :


----------

